

Peer Pressure (misperception) boosts college drunkenness - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090709205421.htm

======
FluidDjango
There's a lesson for startups: Marketing need only give people _a feeling_
that you're "the thing" to give your sales/visits a boost and/or staying
power.

